# Spanner Wrench For G0602



## billr (Jan 6, 2016)

The multi-speed pulley (C) on the headstock doesn't  line up with the intermediate set (B.
Putting a straight edge between them, they are off about 1/16" and I am seeing a lot of belt "dust" (for lack of a better word) inside the guard.
In my mind they should be aligned for best results.
I am looking for a spanner wrench to fit so I can shim the pulley out.
The thought of putting a pipe wrench on the machined nut goes against the grain with me.
Any suggestions,
Bill


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 6, 2016)

Try a strap wrench , they have them with cloth or rubber straps. Should work with no marring I think craftsman at sears has them.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 6, 2016)

I've had mine apart and used a common spanner wrench. Mine is red, about 8-10" long and has a pivoting hook head to fit multiple sizes and you can find them at your local Big Box Hardware stores in the plumbing dept.

When I took mine apart, I was sort of shocked to see that the nut was threaded crooked and the bull gear was a loose on the spindle shaft.  I ordered a new ones from Grizzly.  They're cheap and Grizzly is pretty fast.

Belts are pretty forgiving so I wouldn't worry about if unless it really bothers you.  I had to take mine apart for another reason when I modified it to change the lead screw direction to cut left hand threads (auto feed left & right).  If you're interested, here's a thread of my mods.

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/forum/general-discussion/diary-of-a-new-g0602/page-4/#p13318


----------



## billr (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion on the strap wrench,
My head was thinking rigid mechanical and not flexible.

I may just ignore the difference and replace the belts if needed.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 6, 2016)

You could also put in a link belt, which is more forgiving of misalignment.

Why not just buy an adjustable  hook wrench?  They aren't very expensive, and I am sure that you will find a need for it on other machines in the future.  Better than using the wrong tool for the job.  

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...C0.H0.Xc+spanner.TRS0&_nkw=c+spanner&_sacat=0


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 6, 2016)

I make my own using a length of 1/4 x 2" flat bar stock and two dowels.  I drill two appropriately spaced holes for the dowel pins and set the pins in.  I weld the pins on the back side to secure them.  Here is a photo of one that I made for dissembling outboard lower units. The wrench coincidentally fits the G0602.  The only critical dimension is the pin spacing.  Whatever scrap of bar stock you have will work just as well.


----------



## billr (Jan 6, 2016)

I decided to order the link belts.
I have them on my table saw and make difference.
I'll pick up the spanner "just in case".
Thanks,
Bill


----------

